

Microsoft new CEO makes windows os free - amduser29
http://www.businessinsider.com/microsofts-new-ceo-satya-nadella-2014-4

======
lutusp
> "Microsoft new CEO makes windows os free"

Two points about the above title:

1\. It's not the title of the linked article, which is "In A Six-Day Period,
Microsoft's New CEO Satya Nadella Completely Changed The Company".

2\. It's false. Microsoft did not make the Windows OS free. In order to
compete with Android, Microsoft is going to offer Windows 8.1, its least
popular product, available free _to manufacturers_ of devices with screens
less than 9 inches measured diagonally. Consumers will still have to buy all
versions of Windows at the usual retail prices.

The title is the worst kind of linkbait.

